# importing personal belongings



## griffothefog (Aug 9, 2011)

We have a house near Larnaca but live in the middle east. Does anybody know what we have to do to send some of our belongings back to Cyprus? I am talking a few paintings and a couple of chests and am more interested in the process when it arrives at Larnaca airport, as we will get the packing done here and air freight it. lane:

Thanks.


----------

